# Frame weiterleitung



## flipo84 (18. April 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine zentrale Webseite auf die von mehreren Hundert Seiten automatisch per FrameWeiterleitung hin gelinkt wird. 

Nun habe ich das Problem das oben in der Browserleitse immer der Title von der jeweiligen Seite steht wo man her kommt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Seitentitel für alle Seiten gleich zusetzen an der zentralen Seite das ich es nur einmal anpassen muss?

Währe echt dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

Hi,

wenn deine Seite auf einer anderen Domain in deren Frameset / iFrame aufgerufen wird, hast du keine Möglichkeit, den Seitentitel des Hauptdokuments zu "manipulieren".

Oder hab ich jetzt was missverstanden?


----------



## flipo84 (18. April 2008)

Nein die Domainen sind alle mir.

Auf jeder liegt eine index die auf eine Seite von mir verlinkt. Aber ich möchte an dieser einen Stelle immer den gleichen Titel der Seite haben und nich von da wo man kommt.

Hoffe das macht es deutlicher


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

Kannst du mal zwei, drei Links deiner Domains nennen, damit man sich das näher anschauen kann? Mir ist nämlich nicht klar, weshalb in der Titelzeile der Titel der Seite erscheint, die eine Frame-Weiterleitung auf das Dokument durchführt.


----------



## flipo84 (19. April 2008)

Ja kann ich machen:

http://www.duisburg-parfüm.de
http://www.mainz-kanzlei.de
http://www.bonn-bestattung.de


Diese sind mit einer automatischen Weiterleitung mittels Frame auf eine Seite geschaltet, aber in dem Titel steht immer die Seite von wo man kommt, also ich meine auch oben in der Browserleiste. Und ich möchte das dieser einheitlich ist egal von wo man kommt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. April 2008)

flipo84 hat gesagt.:


> Nein die Domainen sind alle mir.



Es spielt keine Rolle, "wem" die Domains sind, es ist entscheidend, wie sie heissen...und da diese Domainnamen in deinem Fall unterschiedlich sind, kannst du aus einem Frame heraus nicht den Titel das Elternfensters ändern, du kannst dann überhaupt nichts mit dem Elternfenster machen.

Wozu benötigst du überhaupt dieses Frame..was spricht gegen eine echte Weiterleitung?


----------



## Maik (19. April 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir da nicht ganz folgen, denn auf den drei Seiten wird mir in der Titelzeile immer der Seitentitel der aktuell besuchten Seite angezeigt.

Und wie ich gestern Abend schon darauf hingewiesen habe, kann der Seitentitel des "Hauptdokuments" (Elternfensters) nicht durch den Seitentitel des im Frame geladenen Dokuments ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## flipo84 (19. April 2008)

Also dann versuch isch es nochmal zu erklären:

Wenn man die erste Seite aufruft, dann öffnet sich in der Seite ein frame, welcher automatisch auf meine zentrale Seite weiterlinkt und diese im Frame öffnet. In der Browser Tableiste steht auch der Name wo man sich befindet wie zum Beispiel mainz-kanzlei.de 
Wenn ich eine andere Adresse ausführe steht auch immer der Name der jeweiligen Seite in der Tableiste. Nun möchte ich aber auf irgendeine Art und Weise den Browser immer einen selben Title vorgaukeln der dann in der Browsertableiste angezeigt wird.

Hoffe das es jetzt verständlicher ist


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. April 2008)

Also dann versuch isch es auch nochmal zu erklären(steht hier ja bereits mehrmals):

Wenn nicht beide Domains...die des Elterndokumentes und die des Dokumentes im Frame identisch sind, kannst du da nichts machen.


----------

